#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  World Facts: Continents of the world

## saloni

*Continents of the World--*











  Similar Threads: facintaing facts in the  world ...... hi i am new to this world World Facts: Smallest Countries by Population World Facts: Seas of the world

----------


## crazybishnoi29

I am happy I live in Biggest continent......  :):

----------


## cool.taniya

*SEE THIS TOO---

CONTINENTS* (by size) 

#1 Asia - (44,579,000 sq km) 
#2 Africa - (30,065,000 sq km) 
#3 North America - (24,256,000 sq km) 
#4 South America - (17,819,000 sq km) 
#5 Antarctica - (13,209,000 sq km) 
#6 Europe - (9,938,000 sq km) 
#7 Australia/Oceania - (7,687,000 sq km) 

*CONTINENTS* (by population) _2005 est._ 

#1 Asia - (3,879,000,000) 
#2 Africa - (877,500,000) 
#3 Europe - (727,000,000) 
#4 North America - (501,500,000) 
#5 South America - (379,500,000) 
#6 Australia/Oceania - (32,000,000) 
#7 Antarctica - (0)

----------


## Anky2930

I love my continent very much as I live in the biggest continent in the world and I must say the facts given by you are awesome.

----------


## Niamh Allan

This is very interesting information given here. It is nice to know that China is the largest country in the Asian continent. It has a population of 1.3 billion people as of mid -2011.

----------


## kamaxirav

Nice information on world's fact is provided here but i would like to some more and interesting..........

----------


## michel317

thanks for this world fact

----------

